# Delta 50-775 Dust Collector.



## Scott410 (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm currently using a Shop Vac with a separator and found out last night that it's not going to cut it, it will not keep up with my new to me jointer. It's a large Rigid Vacuum that has around 143 cfm.
I have been spending way to much money, so I need to find a good deal on something better.
I found a Delta 50-775 DC for $60 and it's in great shape. It's a 1hp unit with 650 cfm. I know it's a smaller unit but I figure it's way better than what I already have. 
My shop currently has no piping set up, but I would like to make a short run of say 10-15ft, 4" pipe/ tubing with a few blast gates. I have a hybrid table saw, Dewalt 734 Planer, and Powermatic 6" Jointer. I have no plans to go bigger at the moment, I need to grow into what I have now. One machine will be ran at a time.
Curious to see what you all think. I have googled this DC and couldn't find to much on it. Thanks guys.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It sells for more than 300 bucks new. I would say it's a good deal if everything is there. It should do the job for you.


----------



## Scott410 (Feb 2, 2019)

Appreciate it. I'm hoping to hear from someone who has one or something similar. We shall see.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

